# Smelly oven



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

With the door open look for something foreign- burning off broil or bake units. this would be normal and ok..if not; then oven back panel has to taken off and then carefuly examine everything for evidence of burning wires or connections. sniff test of sealed components..should be done by servicer..if you try DIY-TURN POWER OFF!!


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

Once again, the smell has disappeared. The only thing we can think of is maybe the smell came from the container holding the item she was trying to cook. The two times she smelled it, she had put that container in the oven to cook. The time in between when she didn't smell it, she had just turned on the oven to see if it was going to smell.

I guess that old advice holds true. "If it's not broke, don't fix it."


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've seen odd smells from an oven caused by varnishing going on in other parts of the house---


----------

